# Irish Cob Vs. Gypsy Cob



## Stella_8800_ (Jul 15, 2008)

What is the difference between an Irish Cob and a Gypsy Cob?


Irish:










Gypsy:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

theres nothing. there the same breed.

In the USA today there exists multiple separate registries and different names for one single breed of animal. There is absolutely no difference between a "vanner" and a "cob". These are simply different names referencing one single breed of animal and this is proven by DNA. There IS no difference.


----------

